# Pretty, little female listed on Labs4Rescue petfinder site



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Cara Anne is a 1 yr old golden retriever listed among all of the wonderful labs on the Labs4Rescue petfinder listings:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14350781

I have to tell myself....I already have enough dogs....I already have enough dogs....I already have enough dogs


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

What an absolutely beautiful girl!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cara Anne*

*Cara Anne is just adorable!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14350781

More About Cara Anne*
Please meet Cara Anne, an absolutely gorgeous Golden Retreiver. Cara is about 1 year old and just cute as a button. She does great with children and loves to play with everyone. Unfortunately her present owner has to give her up due to extreme family issues that don't involve Cara. But they do want her to have a home she deserves. She was raised with 2 little girls and is house and crate trained. She knows some basic commands like sit, stay, speak, etc. She is learning to offer her paw to shake. Cara needs a little polish on leash but is doing much better even now. She has a very unique feature. She has a cropped tail. Out vet said she must have lost it as a very small pup. But it does not bother her at all, she wags it quite readily. She is sweet and lovable. She will play hard then lay at your feet. Sweet girl and a happy girl. 

For additional information about Cara Anne please email Sheila McCollough at [email protected]. 

IMPORTANT INFORMATION 
We receive many questions about our adoption process from potential adopters, most of which can be answered by viewing our Adoption Process Page. To expedite the process, please follow the step-by-step instructions outlined. Please hurry as your new best friend is waiting for you! 


Cara Anne is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoLabs4rescue 
Killingworth, CT 
[email protected] 
Email Labs4rescue 
See more pets from Labs4rescue 
Share on Facebook


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Thank you for posting her pictures. She really is a sweet looking girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone contacted me from CT about breeders. I hope they see this. You never know...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a good feeling that this girl is going to be a forum rescue. Who can step up?! She is AWESOME!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I have a good feeling that this girl is going to be a forum rescue. Who can step up?! She is AWESOME!


_it can't be me....it can't be me....it can't be me....it can't be me...._

Seriously, though, my "send" finger is itchy. The contact for her (Sheila) is the same woman who was my contact when I adopted Vanilla.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I posted her on my blog too. I have a lot of readers in the CT/NY area. Man is she cute!!!!! I'll be watching this thread with anticipation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, they already know you are a good home to adopt out to!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Well, they already know you are a good home to adopt out to!!!


Agreed! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

What about you for Cara Anne?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Karen! Are you trying to get me in trouble?!    

She is a pretty girl, but the timing is really terrible for us. We actually did a trial run with a WONDERFUL golden male last weekend, and it was heartbreaking, but we couldn't keep him. My husband and I both work at a university, and with school starting this week, our lives are really busy until October or so. He is a coach and is in the thick of his season, and I work in fundraising, so we have a ton of events to attend on the nights and weekends until we get through most of football season. 

I have had a few people who read my blog ask about her, and I gave them all the contact information from the web site. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. But she is such a sweet looking girl, I bet if we called on Monday she will already have found a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry-not trying to get you in trouble.
What a shame it didn't work with the male Golden.
I know that right dog will come along for you guys-yes, you are pretty darn busy!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

You might send Hotel4Dogs a PM. She knows a few people looking to rescue a golden in the Chicago area. This is pretty far away, but we could always try a transport for anyone who wanted her.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

_Cara Anne - Adopted!
Golden Retriever
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 20090807
I've been adopted! See more pets like me._

:headbang2 :banana: :woot2:

I just checked her listing and she has been adopted!!!


----------

